# Tandoori chicken on a kamado



## cooker613 (Jul 20, 2018)

Right off the big joe, tandoori chicken


----------



## kruizer (Jul 20, 2018)

Looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## dls1 (Jul 20, 2018)

The chicken looks perfect. How did you prepare/season it beforehand?

Like!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice looking chicken. 

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 21, 2018)

Yummmm That looks great!!! I'm a fan of it, may have to try that... Like!!


----------



## cooker613 (Jul 22, 2018)

dls1 said:


> The chicken looks perfect. How did you prepare/season it beforehand?
> 
> Like!


First, I skinned the chicken. Then made a marinade, traditionally it’s yogurt, my keeping kosher, I used a non-dairy yogurt. Mixed it with tandoori spice mix (from the spice house) and red food color. Marinaded it over night. Smoke / roasted it @ ~350 for about 30 min, the opened up and let it char a bit for ~7 min and there you are.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 22, 2018)

It looks wonderful! How was it, removing the skin and smoking? I guess if it was up at 350℉ for a short time, it wouldn't dry out. My MES goes up to only 275℉...:(...lol, so I'd just have to take the risk. Tandoori would be a great thing to smoke. I'm not so familiar with kamados? Did you use wood in the kamado? What type? How was it with tandoori?


----------



## cooker613 (Jul 22, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> It looks wonderful! How was it, removing the skin and smoking? I guess if it was up at 350℉ for a short time, it wouldn't dry out. My MES goes up to only 275℉...:(...lol, so I'd just have to take the risk. Tandoori would be a great thing to smoke. I'm not so familiar with kamados? Did you use wood in the kamado? What type? How was it with tandoori?


I use lump charcoal with (usually) pecan chunks. I have no problem keeping it at 225 for eight or 12 hours. A kamado holds its heat very well due to its thick ceramic walls so if it get too hot it can take a while for it to cool. It can heat up to 800 easily for searing steaks. I’ve had mine for a year and use probabally 3 or 4 times a week all year round. (Live in AZ)


----------



## forktender (Jul 23, 2018)

That look's FREAK'IN GOOD, that would be a big hit in my house. 
Living in Kali. I smoke and grill year round as well I'd love a Kamado, it's just not in the cards right now.
We eat lots of fowl whether it's store-bought chicken, turkey or wild birds that I kill, ducks, geese, 
(mainly Mallards and Sprig and Specklebelly's/White-fronted geese) pheasant, chucker, turkey, dove or pigeon. I'm going to get my hands on some of that there tandoori spice. The only thing I have that will grill hot at fast is either my Weber gasser or my Weber kettle with lump and wood chunks. Is tandoori traditionally cooked over wood or coals? Also, what did you prepare for the rest of your meal? I'm always looking for new idea's on how to prepare fowl.

Thanks a bunch.
Dan:cool:


----------



## Smoke23 (Jul 23, 2018)

Great looking chicken!


----------



## cooker613 (Jul 23, 2018)

forktender said:


> That look's FREAK'IN GOOD, that would be a big hit in my house.
> Living in Kali. I smoke and grill year round as well I'd love a Kamado, it's just not in the cards right now.
> We eat lots of fowl whether it's store-bought chicken, turkey or wild birds that I kill, ducks, geese,
> (mainly Mallards and Sprig and Specklebelly's/White-fronted geese) pheasant, chucker, turkey, dove or pigeon. I'm going to get my hands on some of that there tandoori spice. The only thing I have that will grill hot at fast is either my Weber gasser or my Weber kettle with lump and wood chunks. Is tandoori traditionally cooked over wood or coals? Also, what did you prepare for the rest of your meal? I'm always looking for new idea's on how to prepare fowl.
> ...



Thanks for the kind words, everyone. 
With the chicken we kept it simple, basmanti rice and grilled asparagus. Dessert was grilled pineapple rings (rings donkey in coconut milk then brown sugar and finally on the hot grill till charred and delicious, and finally sprinkled with a little rum. Like I said, simple. 
As far as I know a traditional tandoor oven uses wood. Given the shape they can get up to 900 degrees. Or so I’ve read.


----------



## dls1 (Jul 23, 2018)

cooker613 said:


> First, I skinned the chicken. Then mae a marinade, traditionally it’s yogurt, my keeping kosher, I used a non-dairy yogurt. Mixed it with tandoori spice mix (from the spice house) and red food color. Marinaded it over night. Smoke / roasted it @ ~350 for about 30 min, the opened up and let it char a bit for ~7 min and there you are.



Sounds very good.

As you, I also use skinned chicken which is how the dish is traditionally prepared. Usually a mix of thighs and breasts. I always make a few slits on the chicken pieces so they better absorb the marinade. For the marinade I make my own spice blend, the base of which is garam masala, which I also make. That's mixed with the yogurt along with lemon juice/zest, grated fresh ginger and minced garlic. For the red color, as well as additional flavor, I add smoked paprika, ground annatto seeds (achiote), and dried Kashmiri chiles, finely ground.

I normally cook it on the grill (or oven) ~ 450F for about 20 minutes and then, if needed, under the broiler for 3-4 minutes to char a bit.


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 23, 2018)

Holy cow, that is some good lookin' chicken.  My wife and I love Indian food and I hadn't even though to try this out.  Will be giving this one a go for sure.


----------



## cooker613 (Jul 23, 2018)

dls1 said:


> Sounds very good.
> 
> As you, I also use skinned chicken which is how the dish is traditionally prepared. Usually a mix of thighs and breasts. I always make a few slits on the chicken pieces so they better absorb the marinade. For the marinade I make my own spice blend, the base of which is garam masala, which I also make. That's mixed with the yogurt along with lemon juice/zest, grated fresh ginger and minced garlic. For the red color, as well as additional flavor, I add smoked paprika, ground annatto seeds (achiote), and dried Kashmiri chiles, finely ground.
> 
> I normally cook it on the grill (or oven) ~ 450F for about 20 minutes and then, if needed, under the broiler for 3-4 minutes to char a bit.



I also slashed the chicken. Wife prefers dark meat, so...
Yours sound way mor aithentic. Would love the recipe for the spice blends. And, I’m intreagued by the Kashmiri chilies. I’m a chilie head but and not familiar with those. Hot?. Scovilles? My favorite chilie is a habanero. I know there are lots hotter, but I like their flavor.


----------



## dls1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Kashmiri peppers are typically sold in whole/dried form, or ground to a powder. I buy them whole and use them in that manner for some dishes. In recipes that call for them in powder form I grind them myself. The seeds are retained in both forms.

They are a mildly hot pepper at best, around 1200-2000 on the Scoville scale. They are desired primarily for their flavor and red coloring ability. If I want additional heat, I simply add an appropriate amount of cayenne.

Have to run to a meeting and will post the recipes later.


----------



## nanuk (Jul 30, 2018)

what in the world is non-dairy yogurt??   runny tofu?

would it be lactose free?


----------



## cooker613 (Jul 30, 2018)

nanuk said:


> what in the world is non-dairy yogurt??   runny tofu?
> 
> would it be lactose free?


While in fact “non-dairy” yogurt is made from soy proteins, it is not a tofu product. And it is lactose free. It is however not quite a tangy a regular yogurt, so I usually add a squeeze of lime juice.


----------



## nanuk (Jul 30, 2018)

I"m gonna look for that stuff

my wife is a bit intolerant of lactose....  and sometimes yogurt bothers her... sometimes not.

but this would be interesting. 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## cooker613 (Jul 30, 2018)

There is also non-dairy sour cream and cream cheese (I like toufutti brand). They actually bake into a fairly tasty cheeses cake. Is it as good as the real deal? No. But, is it tasty and reasonably satisfying? Yes. Hope your wife is well.


----------



## nanuk (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for the info.
If I can find that stuff locally, I"m sure she will appreciate it!


----------



## dls1 (Aug 7, 2018)

cooker613 said:


> I also slashed the chicken. Wife prefers dark meat, so...
> Yours sound way mor aithentic. *Would love the recipe for the spice blends*. And, I’m intreagued by the Kashmiri chilies. I’m a chilie head but and not familiar with those. Hot?. Scovilles? My favorite chilie is a habanero. I know there are lots hotter, but I like their flavor.



cooker613, I got back to you about the Kashmiris but got carried away with travel over the past couple weeks and forgot to respond to your other request. See below.

Tandoori Poultry Marinade

2 cups full fat Greek yogurt, goat’s milk preferred
2 tsp. coriander seeds
1 tsp. cumin seeds
1 tsp ground turmeric
2 tsp. garam masala
1 tsp. smoked paprika, Pimenton de La Vera preferred
1 tsp. annatto seeds (achiote), finely ground
½ tsp. ground cinnamon
2-3 dried Kashmiri red chiles, stemmed
1 small red onion, roughly chopped
3 garlic cloves, roughly chopped
2” piece of ginger, peeled and roughly chopped
Zest of 1 lemon
3 Tbs. lemon juice

Toast then grind the coriander and cumin seeds. In a food processor or blender, blend all marinade ingredients to a smooth paste.

Garam Masala 

Yields about ½ cup

1 cinnamon stick (2 ½ to 3 inches long), broken into pieces
2 dried bay leaves
1/4 cup cumin seeds
1/3 cup coriander seeds
1 Tbs. green cardamom pods
1 Tbs. whole black peppercorns
2 tsp. whole cloves
1 tsp. black mustard seeds
1 small dried Kashmiri red chile, stemmed
1/4 tsp. nutmeg (preferably freshly grated)
1/8 tsp. ground mace

Heat the cinnamon, bay leaves, cumin seeds, coriander seeds, cardamom pods, peppercorns, cloves, mustard seeds, and chile in a medium skillet over medium-high heat, stirring often, until the cumin seeds darken to a deep, toasty brown color, 2 to 3 minutes—the spices may crackle and smoke a bit. Immediately transfer to a plate or bowl to cool. Add the nutmeg and mace, and grind the spices in a spice grinder to a fine powder, working in batches if necessary. Garam masala can be stored in an airtight container for up to 4 months.


----------



## cooker613 (Aug 7, 2018)

dls1 said:


> cooker613, I got back to you about the Kashmiris but got carried away with travel over the past couple weeks and forgot to respond to your other request. See below.
> 
> Tandoori Poultry Marinade
> 
> ...



Wow that looks fantastic! Thanks.


----------

